# Beer/Alcohol Forum



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sure there are many other beer connoisseurs here besides myself. Can we have a forum to discuss labels, types, etc.?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 13, 2007)

i drink beer every once in a while/
Tonight for example.

Got off at 7 got here boout 7:30
Smoked 2 bong bowls and walked Ike.

I have since drank 3 Bush Ice beers.

Slight buzz.
I think I had better eat supper.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 13, 2007)

Miller Chill tonight my friend 

light, refreshing, pleasant hit of lime and slightly sweet. I can taste agave although it's not listed (maybe wishful thinking). Very good beer for a hot afternoon. Would go great with nachos and cheese or chilli.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 13, 2007)

jus killed 2 40oz king cobras now im drink bud bottles those king cobras get me twisted despite the taste


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Aug 13, 2007)

I drink beer. I like Microbrews, Sam Adams and Coors Light when I'm broke.


----------



## lynchburgball (Aug 13, 2007)

started out at ocharley's with 2 x 23oz Sam Adams Boston Lager (draft). now i'm having a yuengling lager. i really love shiner bock and pyramid hefeweizen. sierra nevada's IPA is OK too, but heineken seems to be the staple around the house since i've been of age (sorry, i am not under 1.

anybody pickin up what i'm puttin down?


----------



## lynchburgball (Aug 13, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> Miller Chill tonight my friend
> 
> light, refreshing, pleasant hit of lime and slightly sweet. I can taste agave although it's not listed (maybe wishful thinking). Very good beer for a hot afternoon. Would go great with nachos and cheese or chilli.


drink tequiza.


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 13, 2007)

MMM love the beer!
Good Canadain Mirco brews 
Amsterdam dutch Amber (Toronto)
Creemoresprings. Town of creemore Ontairo
Sleemans Guelph On
Blanche de chambly Quebec Canada

I like alot of the European Beers aswell
Stigel, Austria
Stella artios
Erdinger German Wiesbeer
Chimey, Belgian all of them are great!!
Leffe Blond and Brun, Blegian
and My favorite beer right now Hoggarden! soo good Belgian weat beerr berwed with coreander and orang zest
Like I said I LOVE THE BEER


----------



## Wavels (Aug 14, 2007)

This is a good idea....I enjoy a nice cold brew or two especially after a bowl or two...
My preferences run to darker brews.....Stouts, Porters, Bocks etc.
A forum to discuss brewskis is long overdue......


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 14, 2007)

all you guys like imported stuff ive never drank ale loger or watever i love malt liquer


----------



## Dankdude (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm a HomeBrewer who's been making beer since 1988.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 14, 2007)

mattso101 said:


> MMM love the beer!
> Good Canadain Mirco brews
> Amsterdam dutch Amber (Toronto)
> Creemoresprings. Town of creemore Ontairo
> ...


Damn dude, you really do love the beer!
I enjoy the Stella Artois too, but that's one of only a few I recognize from your list. I also love Grolsch when I can get it.

I have grown very fond of white wheat ales such as Blue Moon (great with an orange garnish!) and honey lagers such as J.W. Dundee's Honey Brown.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 14, 2007)

Dankdude said:


> I'm a HomeBrewer who's been making beer since 1988.


sweet! a grower and a brewer! you don't per chance happen to have a brothel or a harem do you?


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 15, 2007)

Groelsch is a fantastic Dutch beer. But if you like the whites, blondes, and wheat beers, there is (as I mentioned) Blanche de Chambly from Quebec...Its beautiful. I drink it with a lemon on occasion. There is also the Belgian: Chimay White which is not as smooth but still worthy of a try. Another, more mainstream brewery in Canada recently put out Rickards White (in addition to Rickards Red, Honey Brown, Pale, etc. ) and served it with an orange slice. Not bad.
Petrus Blonde is another Belgian and may be particularly hard to find, its a golden Blonde but so smooth and full flavored. 
FINALLY....
Though unless you live near it or vacation there, my favorite smalltown brewery is Muskoka Brewery in Bracebridge Ontario...


----------



## Dankdude (Aug 15, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> sweet! a grower and a brewer! you don't per chance happen to have a brothel or a harem do you?


Nope, but I've thought about it....

Right now I have a Rye IPA (India Pale Ale) fermenting away right now... I should be transferring to secondary fermentation in a day or two to age it for a couple of weeks before bottling. 

Here is the recipe for the Rye IPA....


11 LBS 2-row malt 
1/2 lb crystal 40 
1/2 lb biscuit malt 
1 1/2 lbs Malted Rye 
1 Worlfloc Tablet @ 10 minutes left in boil. 

1 ounce Cascade FWH 
2 ounces Cascade Boil 60 mins 
1 1/2 ounces Cascade 30 minutes 
1 ounce Cascades 10 minutes 
1 ounce Cascade flame out 

Single stage infusion mash @ 150° F for one hour 
Sparge with 170° F for 1 hour 
Add First wort Hops and bring to boil, once boiling commences add 2 ounces of boiling hops for one hour. At 30 minutes left in the boil add 1 1/2 ounces of flavor hops. At 10 minutes left in the boil, add worlfloc and aroma hops and continue to boil. At Flame out add 1 ounce of hops. 
Cool as fast as possible and pitch wyeast 1272 American Ale II 1600 ML Starter. Ferment at 66°F for one week in primary, 2 weeks @ 66°F for 2 weeks and Bottle with 3/4 cups of corn sugar and allow to condition for 3 weeks in bottle.


----------



## Godkas (Aug 15, 2007)

Dankdude said:


> I'm a HomeBrewer who's been making beer since 1988.



Nice I've been homebrewing about a year here. Already came out with an impressive irish red ale recipe.


----------



## paul-mc (Aug 15, 2007)

iv not long got in from work and iv just settled down with a can of stella n ma m8 has just turned up wiv sum dank bud. should b in 4 a good nite.


----------



## Wavels (Aug 16, 2007)

I just had to reference the fact that the title of this thread has beer/alcohol in title....

My favorite non beer drinks are nice red wines...I recently discovered Malbecs and I love big cabernets and merlots...pinot noirs are also delicious.

My real decadent beverage of choice is gin.....martinis and gin and tonics....even straight gin on the rocks with twist of lemon or lime....
I like Boodles gin best of all....Tanquery and Bombay are quite nice as well...
The buzz I get from gin is delightful!!!!


----------



## Dankdude (Aug 16, 2007)

If i can save up 15 more wine bottles I'm going to make a batch of Blackberry Marlot. 
Personally when it comes to hard liquors, I like High end Tequillas.


----------



## Wavels (Aug 16, 2007)

Dank, out of curiosity, what are your fave brands of premium tequila?
Do you drink them neat?
I have never tried any top shelf tequila.....soon.....

I also like high end rums....15 yr old Haitian Barbencourt and my favorite; Pampero Aniversario (Venezuela)------I sip them out of a snifter and prefer them to fine cognac. Goes great with a cigar!!!


----------



## HoLE (Aug 16, 2007)

uhh,,yeah,,my name is HoLE,,and I'm an alc,,,,,,hey wait,,wrong group session,,lol,,I am a beer swillin champion chug a lugger,,two years straight,,and one year I drank 8 full beers from cups one after another,,in 56 seconds,,I drink daily,,my choice beer is Labatt Ice,,and I usually drink 6 -710ml cans a night,,I also like Groelsch,and Pilsener Urquell

Keep on Growin(and drinkin)

HoLE


----------



## Godkas (Aug 16, 2007)

Grolsch is kinna gross :/

Personally, I'm a micro-brew fan. Rogue, Siletz, Arrogant Bastard, Lagunitas. etc.


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dont say Grolsch is gross aroung ant dutch people. I havent herd of any of thoses micros are they in the States?


----------



## Wavels (Aug 16, 2007)

Grolsch is fine beer, IMO, it tastes a little bit like Heineken....and has way cooler bottles if you don't buy the six packs!

I like Labatts Blue a little more......about the *only* beer I don't care to drink is virtually ANY lite style beer!
Yuck!


----------



## Godkas (Aug 16, 2007)

Wavels said:


> Grolsch is fine beer, IMO, it tastes a little bit like Heineken....and has way cooler bottles if you don't buy the six packs!
> 
> I like Labatts Blue a little more......about the *only* beer I don't care to drink is virtually ANY lite style beer!
> Yuck!



Yeah i'm not bashing grolsch i just consider it to be in the same genere as budweiser or heineken. 

Us Americans have gotten such a bad rep for beer because of budweiser and all those domestics. Micro-brews are where its at.

Come to think of it I wouldnt mind making a grolsch-like beer but it has to be chewy and stiff. None of that watery crap.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 16, 2007)

Godkas said:


> Yeah i'm not bashing grolsch i just consider it to be in the same genere as budweiser or heineken.
> 
> Us Americans have gotten such a bad rep for beer because of budweiser and all those domestics. Micro-brews are where its at.
> 
> Come to think of it I wouldnt mind making a grolsch-like beer but it has to be chewy and stiff. None of that watery crap.


Hell yeah! I want a beer that eats like a meal.


----------



## Dankdude (Aug 17, 2007)

Wavels said:


> Dank, out of curiosity, what are your fave brands of premium tequila?
> Do you drink them neat?
> I have never tried any top shelf tequila.....soon.....
> 
> I also like high end rums....15 yr old Haitian Barbencourt and my favorite; Pampero Aniversario (Venezuela)------I sip them out of a snifter and prefer them to fine cognac. Goes great with a cigar!!!


Herradura Silver Tequila, Casa Noble Crystal Tequila, Don Valente Añejo Tequila, 4 Copas Reposado Tequila are my favorite tequilas. 
patron in a pinch, but it tends to be a little too much on the hot side. 

I can't drink Rum as it makes me want to fight the world.


----------



## Dankdude (Aug 17, 2007)

Grolsch in the US sucks balls, it's skunky because of improper handling same as Heineken and Pilsner Urquell. With the exception of Pilsner Urquell, all are continental lagers and are on the same Genera as Budweiser. 

I also like these commercial examples: Rogue, Siletz, Arrogant Bastard, Lagunitas. 
The difference is I have recipes to clone those beers.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 17, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> Any absinthe fans here?


 
absinthe!!! please tell me more man have you tried it?? whats it like where can I get some

pls do tell me and me buddies want to try it


and yes Im all for an alcohol forum as it is part and parcel with the halucanigin forum but prolly more popular.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 17, 2007)

oh yea and I said alcohol cuz I prefer the liquer to get drizzy

but now I try to just drink boxes of wine cuz im hoping its less harmful


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lucky me my girlfriend works at a fine Belgian bistro. Its called The Fat Belgian, located in Toronto. Great food and 35 different Belgian beers to choose from. I think I have had about 15 of them so far. I love the Abby Ales. 
I had a Petrus Special Amber ale last night 
And also a St. Pauls dark ale. the st.pauls was very dark brown almost black with a great sweet caramel smell and flavour and a very hoppy tasty thats easy to drink.

The petrus is alot lighter not as chewy as the St. pauls. Its also has a nice caramel scent and not as strong as you might think an amber would be. the are both 8% alcohol


----------



## Godkas (Aug 17, 2007)

Eh. Green Fairy is fairly easy to make but you have to make it with bitter wormwood not southern wormwood. and that means you need to be careful because thats a nasty poison.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 17, 2007)

pandabear said:


> absinthe!!! please tell me more man have you tried it?? whats it like where can I get some
> 
> pls do tell me and me buddies want to try it
> 
> ...


My buddy and the guys he works with order it on the internet all the time. I've had a dozen different brands; couldn't name one to save my life though. Some were better than others. I'll get you some information this weekend.

I didn't hallucinate when I drank it, but I didn't really expect I would. I did, however, enjoy the fuck out of it. How do I put this...my thoughts flowed uninhibited and poetically. It was very very enjoyable. Kinda like when your drinking and smoking and the buzz is just starting to set in. Kinda like that but different


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 23, 2007)

I think theyre should be a brewing forum as well.. Ive seen quite a few hydroponics shops linked together with brewing stores.. They go hand and hand.. Its really easy to brew beer for a beginner check out mrbeer.com


----------



## Dankdude (Aug 23, 2007)

The Mr. Beer system sucks, well at least their recipes do..

Try these places. 

MoreBeer | Welcome

Austin Homebrew Supply

NORTHERN BREWER

High Gravity Homebrew & Winemaking Supplies

Now if they do start a Beer & Alcohol Forum, I would be happy to contribute close to 20 years of recipes.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 23, 2007)

yea ive used it and it wasnt what I expected at all.. but good for a beginner to get the idea and learning the ingredients before getting into anything complicated.. ill check those sites out thanks


----------



## Dankdude (Sep 3, 2007)

How about it, I'd be willing to help out in this area.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 20, 2007)

ummm california brewed


----------



## Wigmo (Feb 24, 2008)

im so down for the brewing forum


----------



## HoLE (Feb 26, 2008)

well,,I just noticed this thread and HAD to come in,,,as by my avitar,,I AM Labatt's,,,as a kid I used to nick my dad's Labatt 50,,that was a ruff beer boy,,was really glad when they switched to Labatt Blue,,,so I prolly drank a lotta Blue,,but then acquired my own taste for beer,,turned to Labatt Extra Dry for a while,,then I found my baby,,Labatt Ice,,I can drink this beer warm or cold,,I only buy 710's cuz lil cans don't last too long in my hand,,and would have me at the fridge,,more than the washroom once you break the seal,,lol,,at 5.6 %,,it has a good kik after a couple,,but I can ride em all night long,,couple birthday's ago I sat and drank like 30 beers,,and surprisingly was still afoot,,did I mention I have won 2 beer guzzling cometitions,,and downed 8 full beers in cups,,in 56 seconds,,retaining the Championship the 2 years I went to this contest,,ya i can sling em ) ,although Labatt Ice is my choice brew,,I also like a few different Imports to Canada such as Stella Artois,,and Grolsch,,I have this thing against Molson's for some reason,,and if you were to stik a Molson Canadian in my face,,it would be on,,lol,,one time in the beer store they had this hot chick givin out free samples of Canadian,,and she asked"Would you like to try a sample sir",,I looked at her and said,,If I wanted water,,I woulda asked for water,,and kept walkin,,

Labatt Ice Qualities

Ice brewed
Clean Smoothe Taste
5.6% a lil tuffer than normal 
Doesn't ever leave me with a pounding headache the next day
Nor does it leave you blowing out your toilet the day after a good drunk

HoLE raises his can,,,cheeeeeers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 26, 2008)

Labatts is delicious, labatts out of a frosty glass bottle is extremely delicious. I used to love bud ice, I can't find that shit anywhere anymore.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 27, 2008)

statistically us new hampshire peeps drink the most alcohol overall.
i drink miller light usually, but when i got some extra cash i buy redhook ale(preferbly copperhook), or samuel adams summer ale(in the summer) i use to be a bud drinker but after a few years of that shit i relized its a real sweet tasting beer, too sweet for me. i can drink bud light if thats all i can get draft but wont touch regular bud anymore, way too sweet. grab a nice cold miller light and you can actually enjoy and taiste the beer, its not overwellmed by that sweet sweet taiste.




s co


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Chimay Strong Ale Trappist beer*
*This beer is rich and has flavors of fresh yeast ,Hops, caramel and molasses. It is also slightly sweet with a nice hoppy bitterness. It is still cloudy because of the low filtration to save all the beautiful flavors*










A *Trappist beer* is a beer brewed by or under control of Trappist monks. Of the world's 171 Trappist monasteries (as of April 2005), seven produce beer (six in Belgium and one in The Netherlands). These seven breweries are authorized to label their beers with the _Authentic Trappist Product_ logo that indicates a compliance to various rules edicted by the International Trappist Association


----------



## primeralives (Apr 15, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> statistically us new hampshire peeps drink the most alcohol overall.
> i drink miller light usually, but when i got some extra cash i buy redhook ale(preferbly copperhook), or samuel adams summer ale(in the summer) i use to be a bud drinker but after a few years of that shit i relized its a real sweet tasting beer, too sweet for me. i can drink bud light if thats all i can get draft but wont touch regular bud anymore, way too sweet. grab a nice cold miller light and you can actually enjoy and taiste the beer, its not overwellmed by that sweet sweet taiste.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah NH!!!!! i would have to say i have a good part to do with that statistic
i like newcastle, any type of heffewizen, and any beer i havent tried before,
and for the hard shit.... i stick with Patron Silver


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2008)

i thought this was a grow forum.
beer brewing forums - Google Search


----------



## High4Life (Apr 15, 2008)

You just cant beat a nice cold pint of harp hmmmmmmm


----------



## primeralives (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah me too... https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/63734-fdd-s-cathouse.html


cat forum - Google Search


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2008)

primeralives said:


> yeah me too... https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/63734-fdd-s-cathouse.html
> 
> 
> cat forum - Google Search


those are "grow kitties" my friend.


----------



## hungryman1986 (Apr 15, 2008)

absinthe

Lucid Absinthe Supérieure: Genuine absinthe available in US

enjoy...never had it myself

there are also links to places that ship


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have got drunk of Absinth befor. Its crazy stuff @ 70%. It gets you stoned kinda like weed. its a nice mellow gigley happy drunk. but tasted like anise and very herbal


----------



## unknownpropheT (Apr 16, 2008)

Saquatch piss is the way to go.

KOKANEE


----------



## 1freezy (Apr 24, 2008)

Dankdude said:


> I'm a HomeBrewer who's been making beer since 1988.


Any home brewers do any Marijuana Brews???


----------



## melvin2008 (Oct 27, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Beer[/FONT][FONT=&quot] is the oldest and most widely consumed alcoholic beverage and the third most popular drink overall after water and tea. It is produced by the brewing and fermentation of starches, mainly derived from cereals the most common of which is malted barley, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]wheat, corn, and rice are also widely used.
====================================
Melvin
[/FONT] Alcohol Rehabilitation


----------



## theonesx (Nov 28, 2008)

You can never go wrong with Pilsner. Carona and Red stripe I will treat myself with occasionally.


----------

